# Weekly Competition 2021-39



## Mike Hughey (Sep 28, 2021)

These weekly competitions are sponsored by TheCubicle - check them out for all your speedcubing needs.

Each week, a random competitor will be drawn and given a $15 giftcard to TheCubicle (winner's prize must be claimed within 30 days).

For the weekly competition, we are now accepting results in three ways:
1. Select the "Competition" menu choice above; the competition has been integrated into the Forum. It will allow you to compete under your Forum username, with no additional login necessary. You will need to be logged into the Forum to use the integrated site. Hopefully use of the website to enter your times will be self-explanatory, please contact Mike Hughey by PM on speedsolving.com if you have questions.
2. Post in this thread, as usual.
3. If you have competed prior to the integration with the Forum, continue to use the old site. Note that no further accounts will be created for the external website; if you have not already competed this way, you should use the integrated version with the "Competition" menu choice above instead.

We follow the WCA regulations for all events. Here are some things that people often don't know, or are different from the regulations:


For Multi-BLD you can choose how many cubes you are going to do (let me know if 70 scrambles is not enough). If you attempt 5 cubes you must use the first 5 scrambles.
For one-handed and with feet you can use both hands during inspection.
For 3x3x3 Fewest Moves there is a 1 hour time limit. Provide an explanation in the comments describing how you arrived at your solution.
For relay you have 15 seconds of inspection in total, you can use any order to solve the cubes and the rest of the relay-rules should be obvious.
6x6x6 and 7x7x7 will use an average of 5.

Notation and scrambling:

For all WCA events, beginning in 2021 we are using the official TNoodle scramble generator to generate scrambles. Please see the official WCA regulations for questions regarding scrambling notation.
Kilominx, Redi Cube, Master Pyraminx, and Face-Turning Octahedron random-state scramblers were provided by xyzzy (Thank You!). For FTO, to scramble, hold the puzzle with a corner facing you. The four faces visible to you together make a square. Orient the puzzle so that each of the four faces are directly above, below, to the left, and to the right of the corner facing you. These make up the U, F, L, and R faces, respectively. For the four faces on the back, B is adjacent to U, BL is adjacent to L, BR is adjacent to R, and D is adjacent to F. 
15 Puzzle scrambles are being provided using Ben Whitmore's random-state scrambler (Thank You!).
Curvy Copter random-state scrambler was provided by whatshisbucket (Thank You!). See the thread SALOW Notation for Curvy Copter for more explanation.

This competition starts now and ends Monday/Tuesday nightchange GMT (officially). Automated results will close at the official time, but if you are slightly late, go ahead and post your results here and we will include them at our discretion if we think it's reasonable.


*2x2x2*
*1. *R' F R2 U' F' U' R' F U' R U
*2. *U' R' F' U' F' U' R2 U' R2 U' R2
*3. *U' F2 R U2 R U' R' U R' F U
*4. *R' F' U2 R U R U' R' U2 R' F2
*5. *U' R U' R' U' R F' U' R' U R

*3x3x3*
*1. *B' L' F' L B2 F' D2 L2 F2 R2 B L2 F D B' U L' U2 B2 U'
*2. *L U2 L R2 U2 L B2 R2 D' B L2 U2 F' R D' R2 B D2 R'
*3. *L2 D B2 D2 B' F2 L2 R2 F' D2 L2 F' R' B2 D' B' F D U2
*4. *R' U2 L D2 F U' B L2 B2 R2 D' F2 D2 F2 U R' B2 R U
*5. *D F R U2 F L B' L D' B2 L2 B2 R2 U' F2 U2 F2 B R'

*4x4x4*
*1. *B' R F' B D' U F U L2 B D2 R2 B D2 F B' D2 L' U' Rw2 Fw2 B' F2 R' Uw2 B D2 B Uw2 B' Rw2 B2 Uw Fw2 U' L' Fw' D' L2 Uw F2 Uw D'
*2. *D2 F2 L' F' U B' D F2 U2 R2 F' U2 B R2 U2 B' L2 F' R D2 Fw2 U B' U2 Fw2 B2 Rw2 F U2 R2 D' Rw' B2 D2 B2 L R' Fw U Rw2 Uw' D Rw' L
*3. *L2 U2 R2 U F2 U' B2 D L2 U' R' U2 R2 B' R2 D' R L' F Fw2 Uw2 U L Uw2 D L' Fw2 L2 U2 R' L2 B2 Fw' U' R Rw' Uw F B2 Rw' R L2 D
*4. *B2 U L2 D2 B2 D F2 D L2 D2 L' U' L' D' R' F' L' U2 D' L2 Uw2 F2 R' Fw2 D U' Fw2 R2 Uw2 R2 L' U B Uw2 U2 Fw U' L Uw' F' D2 Rw2 B Rw Fw2
*5. *B U L2 U2 B F2 R U2 F' L2 F' D2 B' U2 B D2 R2 D2 U2 Uw2 Fw2 R Uw2 B' R Fw2 F B Uw2 U2 B L Uw Fw2 Uw D' F' B2 Rw Uw' R2 Uw' Rw D' Fw'

*5x5x5*
*1. *Lw2 Fw2 Lw2 R' Fw2 D Dw B Fw' R' Uw Fw' U' D' Dw2 Rw' L' Bw' D Fw' R' Dw Bw R Rw Uw2 Dw Rw2 Bw D' L Fw2 D2 Uw B' Uw2 L' Bw Lw F B Bw' Fw Rw' L' Fw R' F' B Dw Bw' F D2 Dw' L' D' Uw U2 F2 U'
*2. *D' Uw' F D2 Bw2 Dw' U' F' Uw Dw2 F2 Dw2 B2 Rw U2 Fw B' Rw L2 U2 Lw Fw' L' D Lw Dw2 F R' Lw Rw2 Uw2 Fw F' D' Lw L2 Rw' B2 L Lw' B U F Lw' D2 L Dw2 F' Bw2 R' Lw Rw Dw2 B2 Lw D Rw B' Dw2 Lw
*3. *Bw2 Uw L' U' Rw2 Bw' B' L Fw' B' L2 Uw' Dw' B Uw' L' Lw' Rw2 Dw' Bw2 D2 R' Rw2 Fw2 D' Lw' F2 Bw' U' Uw D Lw2 Dw B' U Bw' F2 D U B2 R2 Bw2 Fw2 D' F' R' Bw' L2 Lw' Uw2 Lw D Lw2 L Bw' Uw' Bw2 Lw' D2 Bw2
*4. *Uw Dw2 R2 Dw Uw L2 Lw' Bw U' L Fw' R Rw L' Uw2 Bw' U Uw' L' B R Rw L2 F Uw2 Fw' R Lw2 Uw D' Bw L2 B' F2 Fw2 R' Lw B' Bw Fw2 L R2 Rw2 B2 Lw2 R2 U2 L' Uw' Rw2 Fw2 L Fw2 B2 Dw U F' Fw Bw' Dw2
*5. *Uw' B F' R2 L2 U2 Dw2 Uw' Bw' Uw2 Lw2 Uw Dw2 U' L Fw U' Rw2 Lw' Dw' Uw' Lw' Fw2 Lw2 D' Bw' Uw2 Fw2 Bw' Uw U2 Dw' Bw2 B F2 R Bw2 B2 Fw2 Lw' Dw L' R Fw' B' D2 R U Uw' Bw Fw' Dw2 F2 Bw' R2 L2 B' Dw' R2 Lw

*6x6x6*
*1. *U2 Rw2 3Uw' 3Rw2 3Fw' Lw 3Rw2 Dw L B' 3Rw2 Lw' Bw2 3Rw' U' Uw2 3Rw' Lw2 Uw F 3Rw' F' U2 D' 3Fw2 D Uw' Dw L' Rw' D' Uw' 3Uw Lw' R' Dw 3Uw Bw2 Rw2 Bw R2 Bw2 U Dw Bw' R' Bw' B U Dw2 Rw L 3Uw' F2 Lw 3Rw2 D' L2 Lw' Dw' 3Fw' 3Uw Lw2 L2 B2 3Fw 3Uw F2 3Uw' U2 R' 3Fw' 3Uw2 D Fw' 3Rw' Lw' 3Fw' Uw2 B'
*2. *U' B R' U2 B2 Uw' U' 3Uw2 R2 3Uw2 R2 Dw2 D 3Rw' U2 L2 F' Bw Lw2 Fw' U R' B2 3Fw 3Uw' Fw2 F' L Rw' Bw' 3Fw' D R 3Uw2 F2 L2 Fw' R2 F U2 L' 3Uw B2 3Fw2 Bw2 Dw' B2 Uw U' D2 3Uw F2 Fw2 3Uw R F D' Lw R' Bw Uw' 3Rw2 D Dw' Lw' D' F R Bw2 3Fw D 3Rw' L2 Uw F L' Lw2 F' Lw' Uw'
*3. *Dw2 3Uw' F2 Fw 3Fw2 Rw Bw2 U' F Rw Bw 3Uw2 R' F Bw' Lw L' D2 F2 3Rw' Lw' U R' Lw' 3Fw B' U Dw 3Fw F' Bw' Dw2 Bw' 3Rw Uw2 F' 3Uw U2 Uw R Uw2 R' Fw B2 U Uw2 Fw' F Uw' 3Fw R' Dw2 Uw' Rw2 B' Bw' Fw' 3Rw2 Dw' Lw Rw Uw2 3Rw Lw Rw' Dw U2 L2 R2 Rw' Uw F2 Lw 3Fw' U2 B' D 3Uw2 Bw Dw
*4. *Uw Dw2 3Uw2 B' Fw2 3Uw2 3Rw2 Rw' Dw' Bw B' U' Rw2 U Rw2 Dw' U Rw' Lw2 3Uw' Rw' 3Rw L' 3Uw2 U2 3Rw2 Rw R' B R2 U' R 3Fw2 R' Rw' B' Lw2 R' F' B2 R Dw2 B2 L' Fw2 D R2 Dw' R2 3Fw2 F Lw B2 3Uw' Dw2 Uw' R Dw2 Bw 3Rw U2 Dw' Rw Lw' L 3Fw' 3Rw2 3Uw' Rw F 3Fw Bw R2 3Uw F2 3Rw' B' Uw2 3Fw D'
*5. *Fw' 3Fw' Dw Fw2 D2 U2 Lw2 Rw B2 D2 F2 U2 3Rw L2 U' Fw' U L2 R' Fw' 3Rw2 F2 Fw' D U' Fw2 Bw R U2 D' Dw 3Uw Rw2 Lw R' Fw2 B U Uw2 3Fw Rw' D2 Lw2 F' 3Uw2 D' 3Rw2 Bw' F' U Fw L2 Dw' 3Fw' Bw' Rw2 Lw 3Uw2 R' L2 3Uw' Dw Fw' Bw' B Rw 3Rw' Fw2 U2 B2 U' 3Fw2 D Dw' L F' 3Fw 3Uw' L' 3Fw2

*7x7x7*
*1. *Uw2 D2 Dw 3Bw 3Fw L2 3Bw' R2 Rw Bw2 3Rw' 3Bw U' F2 Bw B2 3Bw U D B2 Rw Lw2 F Fw' 3Fw' Dw2 Fw Rw2 3Lw' 3Fw Lw' Uw' F Fw2 3Lw R 3Rw' D Lw' L2 Bw Uw 3Uw' Fw 3Fw' 3Dw F2 Uw2 Lw Dw' D B Bw' F U2 F Rw Bw 3Dw D Fw' 3Uw2 Lw' Rw' 3Fw' D2 L2 Bw2 F Uw' R2 3Dw Dw' F' 3Lw' 3Fw' Lw2 3Fw2 Uw' R' Dw' D2 3Bw' Uw' Rw' 3Bw 3Rw2 3Lw2 L Bw' R' B Uw2 3Uw D2 Rw2 3Rw Dw' Lw' Uw'
*2. *U' L' 3Rw2 D 3Lw' Rw' 3Dw' D' Uw2 Fw' 3Rw2 L2 3Uw U' Fw2 Bw2 B 3Bw L2 Rw 3Lw2 Uw Lw2 3Bw' D2 3Rw' 3Fw' L B2 D2 3Uw' 3Fw R D2 3Uw2 3Fw2 Rw2 Uw L2 F' Bw2 L2 D2 Bw' U Lw L2 3Bw D' 3Rw' R B' U Rw' 3Fw2 Fw' Rw' 3Rw' Fw Lw Dw' Fw' 3Bw 3Rw 3Uw2 Dw' 3Fw' 3Bw' Rw2 R B2 Lw' 3Bw' 3Lw 3Uw2 U2 Lw' R2 Uw 3Bw2 3Dw' R2 Uw' B' Dw' F' 3Lw Lw2 B' 3Rw Fw' Rw B2 3Rw Lw' D' B' Dw2 3Lw2 Uw'
*3. *Rw' 3Fw' 3Dw 3Lw L2 3Bw2 Bw Rw2 R' 3Lw' Dw2 3Lw2 Uw2 Fw2 F' Uw B2 3Bw2 3Lw2 Bw Uw D' 3Lw Dw Bw2 3Rw2 Lw' Dw2 3Lw' L' 3Fw2 Fw' Rw 3Rw' 3Dw' B Lw' Uw2 3Rw' L' 3Lw2 Lw2 D' Fw2 Dw2 Lw2 Bw' 3Rw2 B 3Dw2 3Lw' R' F Bw 3Dw R2 3Dw 3Fw2 B2 Dw2 B Lw D2 Dw 3Lw' Dw2 Rw2 L' Bw Rw 3Rw 3Fw2 3Dw' L 3Dw2 U' F' Uw Rw Fw L 3Dw' Dw 3Fw D R Bw2 Dw2 B U2 3Uw2 3Dw2 3Rw2 3Lw2 3Dw Uw' 3Bw' U Lw 3Bw2
*4. *U' L2 Dw Uw' U 3Dw2 D' 3Uw2 3Bw2 3Uw2 D' 3Lw2 3Rw' Lw Uw B Uw2 3Dw2 F2 Lw 3Lw' Bw' Dw F' B' Dw2 3Uw' B2 Dw' 3Lw' D2 U2 Lw' Bw Lw' Uw2 Dw' D2 3Uw 3Bw' Uw2 3Lw2 Fw2 B' D 3Lw' Lw2 3Uw2 3Lw Lw' U2 Dw' B' 3Dw 3Uw 3Rw' 3Lw2 Fw' Uw' B2 D' 3Dw2 Fw2 Uw L' Lw2 F Fw2 D' 3Rw' 3Uw' 3Lw2 Uw' F2 3Lw 3Rw 3Fw Dw2 3Fw' 3Lw2 Rw' 3Fw' Dw2 3Lw Bw 3Lw2 Bw D' 3Uw2 Rw R2 Lw F Uw2 3Lw' U2 Bw D' 3Dw' Rw2
*5. *U 3Uw2 Uw' Bw2 U2 Bw2 B R' B 3Rw2 3Uw 3Bw2 Bw R' Bw2 Fw' L' Dw2 Lw2 Uw' L' 3Dw' U' 3Fw2 Fw Rw' Dw 3Fw2 D2 3Rw Lw2 3Uw Lw' B2 D Rw' 3Bw' D' Bw 3Lw' 3Fw 3Bw' R2 F' 3Rw' Bw 3Dw' 3Fw 3Lw' 3Uw' 3Dw2 Rw' F Dw' 3Dw' 3Lw' D2 L2 3Lw' Uw B' 3Fw' 3Dw Fw2 3Lw2 Dw' 3Bw' D2 3Lw2 Uw' Dw2 R2 L' Uw 3Bw 3Dw R' U 3Uw' Fw B' F 3Fw' Bw2 3Dw R Rw' Fw Lw' Uw2 3Dw2 Fw2 Lw' B' Bw2 L2 Dw2 3Dw Bw' Lw'

*2x2x2 Blindfolded*
*1. *F' U' F R2 U' R2 U' R U' R U'
*2. *R' F U F R' U' R U2 R U' R2
*3. *R F' R2 F2 U' R U R' U' R2 U2

*3x3x3 Blindfolded*
*1. *L2 F R' D2 L' U2 B2 R' F2 R' F2 L F' U' B L D' R' D2 B Rw Uw'
*2. *F D' F2 U2 L2 D2 R2 F2 R' B L' R2 U' B F2 U2 L2 D' Rw' Uw'
*3. *U' F U2 R L D' F' R2 U R2 U L2 D L2 F2 U F2 D' B U2 Rw2

*4x4x4 Blindfolded*
*1. *D' U' R L2 D2 R2 U2 R D F' D' B2 U' L2 D' U2 F2 R2 Rw2 Fw2 L2 Fw2 U' R Uw2 Fw2 L2 D' Fw2 U' R2 Fw U' L2 Fw' Uw L2 F' Uw' R Uw2 R' x2 y2
*2. *B D' F2 D' R2 U2 R B L2 D2 F U2 B2 R2 D2 F2 U2 B R2 Fw2 U' F2 Uw2 D' B2 D' L2 B' Uw2 Fw2 D' Fw2 Rw' B' U' F' Rw' R Fw' L Uw F Rw2 B' R x' y
*3. *R2 L2 F' L' U2 D R2 F U D' R2 D' B2 D F2 B2 D B U Fw2 Rw2 R U2 B' L' B2 F D2 Fw2 F' Uw2 R Uw' Rw2 F2 D' R2 B' Fw Uw Fw L Uw' B' Rw' x

*5x5x5 Blindfolded*
*1. *R2 Fw U Bw' D2 Fw Uw' L2 Bw Lw2 Uw2 R2 B' Rw B' U' Rw U Bw2 Lw' L2 F2 U' Rw' Lw B2 D' U2 Lw F D' Bw' Rw Fw2 U F2 L2 B2 Dw2 B2 Uw2 Bw2 D Bw' Lw2 Uw' F2 D' U2 Fw F2 B' Bw Uw2 Rw2 B2 U2 Lw Bw Uw2 3Fw
*2. *Uw Fw B Lw2 D U' Lw' Bw F' Rw2 Bw' U2 Lw2 D Uw R D R2 Rw2 Bw Rw Fw B2 Bw Rw2 Fw2 F2 Rw Fw Rw2 L U2 Rw' Lw Uw' D' R' U' R L' Lw Dw D' L' Uw' F B R D Rw2 Bw2 F2 U' Lw2 R' D Dw2 Bw Rw D2 3Fw 3Uw
*3. *U' F2 Fw B' R' Fw' L' Dw' B D Lw' B2 D' Uw R B' U' Bw' U2 R Bw2 Dw' B' Bw2 U2 L2 U' Fw L2 Dw Rw2 F U' Dw Rw D' U Dw Bw Fw' Lw' R' Fw' Rw' Dw L' R2 Fw' U2 Rw' U2 Uw Bw2 Fw2 L2 Dw F' Rw' D' Dw 3Rw'

*6x6x6 Blindfolded*
*1. *Lw Uw Fw' R Bw2 3Fw D2 R B' U' D2 Bw2 B2 Fw2 R2 D' F2 Rw2 D Dw 3Fw' 3Uw Bw' R' F' Lw 3Fw' 3Rw B2 3Fw2 R F2 U Bw2 3Fw2 3Uw B2 3Fw Fw Dw2 3Uw F Uw' Dw' Bw Dw2 R Dw B2 D2 Fw2 3Fw B R Uw' Rw Dw 3Uw' R D' F2 Fw Rw L2 U Rw2 3Uw2 L2 Dw' L' Lw2 F' Uw B2 3Rw Uw' B' 3Fw' D2 Lw x' y'

*7x7x7 Blindfolded*
*1. *3Fw Bw2 Dw' Lw' L2 3Lw2 3Rw2 F' Lw Rw 3Lw Bw' 3Uw' 3Lw2 Uw2 D Lw' D2 3Dw 3Uw' 3Rw2 U 3Rw2 U Bw2 Rw' 3Fw' 3Uw2 Dw' 3Bw 3Lw D2 R2 Rw Bw Dw Lw' Fw B Lw2 Uw' Dw' U' 3Bw' Lw2 Rw Uw2 3Uw2 B U' 3Lw 3Uw F' Lw2 3Bw Rw U' 3Bw2 3Dw' Dw2 Rw' 3Rw2 3Bw D' 3Uw' Lw Fw2 Rw2 3Rw2 Uw Fw Lw' Fw' 3Rw' R2 Fw2 Dw L2 Dw Rw Uw Bw2 U Uw' Rw R' Lw2 Dw2 U' 3Rw 3Bw Lw Uw B Dw Lw Uw 3Fw 3Bw' Bw x2 y'

*3x3x3 Multiple Blindfolded*
*1. *D F2 L2 D' B2 F2 U' R2 D R2 U2 F R B L2 R U2 B' Rw' Uw2
*2. *D F2 D' L2 F2 U2 F2 D2 R' D F' D2 F D' R U L B' Rw' Uw2
*3. *D U2 R2 F2 U2 F2 R F2 L D R' F U R' D R D2 L F Rw' Uw
*4. *U' L2 D2 L2 D L2 F2 R U L B' D U2 L B2 R2 B F' U2 Rw'
*5. *L2 D2 F2 R2 B2 D' B2 F2 D B R2 F2 L' F L2 F' D R2 B' U' Fw' Uw
*6. *B D' F D B' R2 D R2 L B2 R D2 R2 B2 F' R U B Rw' Uw'
*7. *R U2 F2 R2 F2 R2 F2 R' F2 B' U' R2 U' L2 U F2 U L' F Rw'
*8. *L' F R' D' L2 U D' F D2 B2 L B2 R' L2 F2 L' D2 R2 U2 Rw2 Uw'
*9. *F2 U' R2 U2 F2 U2 F2 B L U B' F L2 U' L' B R U2 F' Rw2 Uw
*10. *R' F B' L D L D2 F' B U' R' U2 L' F2 R' L' D2 B Rw2 Uw2
*11. *L' U2 B' R F D' F' L' U' B L2 U2 D2 R F2 L' D2 L2 D2 F2 Rw Uw
*12. *B2 D2 R' B2 L B2 L2 B2 U2 L' D2 U' B2 L' B' R D2 B' L Uw'
*13. *F' U2 L' B2 L B2 L2 D' R2 D B2 U R F D2 B U B2 F2 Rw2 Uw'
*14. *R U2 B' D2 R2 F U2 R2 B' F2 L U2 R D B' L2 U F2 U Rw2
*15. *B2 D' U B2 F2 D L2 F' L D B U R B' U' L2 D L F' Uw
*16. *F2 R2 U2 L2 D2 B2 U' B' R' F L U F R F D' F D2 B Rw2 Uw'
*17. *U D2 L2 D2 U2 B' R2 B2 F U' R2 D2 B2 U' R U2 B L' U Rw Uw
*18. *U L B' L2 U' B2 R2 D B2 D B2 L D U' R' B2 D F2 U Rw
*19. *F U L D' R' F' B R' F U D2 F D2 F R2 U2 L2 F' R2 Uw2
*20. *F' L2 B L2 F2 R2 U2 B' D2 B2 U2 F U F R B2 U2 B F2 Uw2
*21. *U2 R' U2 L B2 L2 U2 R' F D2 U2 B' D2 U' B2 R' B2 U' Rw
*22. *U2 R2 D2 U' R2 D' U' L B' D' F' L2 B' L R B' F2 D' L' Fw' Uw2
*23. *U' F2 U' B2 F2 D2 F2 L2 U' L B2 D' B2 F D2 U' L' D U Rw' Uw
*24. *L2 U R2 D2 F2 U L2 B2 D' L2 U2 L2 F' U2 L' R' B D' R' Uw2
*25. *U' B2 D2 R B L' B R' D L F2 B2 R F2 L' F2 B2 U F2 Rw2
*26. *R' D' B R2 F2 L B D2 F D' F2 L' U2 L F2 L F2 R' B Rw Uw2
*27. *B' U2 R' B D' L F' B' U L2 D2 L2 B2 D' B2 U2 L2 R' F Rw' Uw'
*28. *R' U B2 L2 U' F D' L' B2 U2 R2 F2 R2 D R2 D' F2 B D Fw Uw'
*29. *B' U' D2 F2 L' U2 L' B2 R F R' F' D U L' U L U Rw' Uw2
*30. *L U F2 D B2 U' B U L' U' B' U' B2 L2 U2 D2 B2 D' Fw'
*31. *U' F' U' B D2 F2 U2 B' L2 R2 D2 B R' B R2 U' F' L B2 R2 Uw
*32. *R2 L2 D F R2 D2 L' U' B' R F2 U' R2 U D2 L2 B2 U2 Fw' Uw'
*33. *L' D2 R2 B U2 F2 D2 B F' D R' F' L' R' U R B2 L
*34. *R2 D2 B2 U' L2 U2 L2 R2 B2 U B2 R' F' D R' U B2 F' R D Rw'
*35. *B2 L F2 L F2 D' B' L F D R2 F R2 D2 B' D2 R2 B2 R' Fw' Uw'
*36. *R2 U2 R U' D2 B' U2 R' F B2 L2 F2 L U2 R U2 D2 R Fw Uw'
*37. *D R' B' R B' U' R' L' U' L2 B2 U2 R F2 D2 L' F2 U' F' Rw' Uw'
*38. *D' B' L' B U2 B2 U2 B2 L B2 L' D2 R B' D R D' U' L' B2 Rw Uw'
*39. *D F' L2 B R' D' R2 U B U2 D2 R' F2 B2 R' B2 R2 B U2 Rw2 Uw2
*40. *R' D2 R2 D2 U' R2 D B2 U' L' F' L' R B2 D2 U B2 L B Rw' Uw'
*41. *U2 L2 U' L' D2 R' D F' R2 D2 R2 U2 F U2 L2 B D2 L2 R' U' Rw'
*42. *L' B D2 R2 U' F2 D F2 B U2 L' U F R' F L U F2 Rw Uw2
*43. *L U2 F2 L U2 L2 B2 R2 B L' F' R B R' D F' D' U' Rw2 Uw'
*44. *R B' U2 L2 U' D' F U2 R B' U2 R2 F2 B2 R2 B' U2 D R' Fw Uw2
*45. *F' D F2 D' L2 F2 L U2 B2 U2 B2 L2 B U' L' F2 D U2 F Rw2 Uw2
*46. *R B2 R2 F' U2 F' D2 F2 L2 U2 F2 R F2 L2 D L' F R' B D2 Rw'
*47. *L2 F R U R' U' B U' D B' U' F2 R2 B' D2 R2 B D2 B2 Uw
*48. *D' B2 L' R U2 R D2 F2 R2 D R2 F' R F2 U' L2 B' U2 L' Fw
*49. *B U2 L2 F U2 L' D' F L2 U2 F' D2 L2 B L2 U2 R B' L'
*50. *F' L F' U' R' D2 B2 L2 U2 R U2 B D2 R B' D' F2 D' Rw'
*51. *R F2 U B2 R B' L R2 B' U2 B D2 B2 L2 U' B R' B2 Rw
*52. *L' B2 U' L F' L2 B2 D' U' L2 D2 R2 B' U F D' L2 U R Uw2
*53. *R2 D2 B U2 L2 F R U' L2 D L' U2 F2 U F2 B2 U' L2 D Rw' Uw
*54. *F2 U2 R2 B2 U2 L' F2 U2 R U2 B R U L D U R' F' R' Fw'
*55. *D' R' D2 F2 R2 F2 R F' D2 L' D2 U2 F2 D' F2 R' U Fw Uw'
*56. *U2 B F2 L2 B2 U B2 U L2 D' U2 R' D B2 F U2 L F' R Fw'
*57. *D F2 D' L2 U2 R' B2 R' F2 L2 D2 F2 D' L F' D2 R D U' Rw2 Uw'
*58. *L U2 F' R' D2 R' F2 L2 B2 F2 D' U L2 B' R U' B2 U2 Fw' Uw'
*59. *F' R2 L2 F2 R U D2 F D' R D2 R2 B2 R U2 F2 U' L Fw Uw'
*60. *L' F' U' B2 R2 D2 R' D2 F2 D2 U' B' D U2 L' U2 R' F' Rw2 Uw'
*61. *R2 F2 D U' R2 U F' R D' L D2 L2 R2 D' F U' R F Rw2
*62. *R F R2 D2 R2 B2 U2 F' U2 B D R2 D' F D2 F2 D' U2 L' Fw
*63. *F' B2 U' B2 D' L2 R2 F2 L' B2 F' R B2 D2 L U R D' Fw
*64. *L2 B2 F2 U' L2 U2 F2 L2 U2 R B2 L' D' U' R' B2 F U2 L2 Fw' Uw2
*65. *B' U' B' D2 F' R U B D L D2 L D2 B2 L F D'
*66. *R D' F2 D U2 B2 R2 D' L' B' F2 U L' R' D2 U2 L' U' Fw' Uw'
*67. *F2 L2 B2 R' U2 L2 F2 R U2 B2 U2 F R F R D' L F R' U2 Rw2 Uw2
*68. *U2 R' U2 F2 D2 R2 D2 L' U2 B U' R2 B' L' U B R2 F R Uw
*69. *U2 L' U2 L' F B D' B2 D2 B' L2 B2 R U2 D2 R' U2 B'
*70. *R' L2 B2 D R' U L' B' U' B' D' R2 F2 L2 B R2 D2 B' Rw' Uw2

*3x3x3 One Handed*
*1. *D2 F2 R' F' D2 F' L D U2 F2 R' B2 D2 R' L2 B2 L2 F' D
*2. *F D F R' B D2 R' U2 L2 U2 F R2 B2 U2 L2 F' U R' D
*3. *U L2 D2 R' D2 L F2 R' U2 F R' B L B L' D2 F D
*4. *D F' U R B' R' L2 F2 L' U2 B2 U L2 D' B2 R2 B U
*5. *R U2 F2 D2 R2 B' U2 B D2 F L' B' D U L2 D' L' R2 F2

*3x3x3 With Feet*
*1. *B2 L' U2 B U2 R' L F L2 B2 L2 B2 D L2 F2 D B2 L2 U2 R'
*2. *B F2 U R2 D L2 U R2 F2 D R' D R F' L U2 L D' U
*3. *B2 U B L D2 U2 F2 U2 L' R F L2 B' R U L2 D2 F2
*4. *R B' R U' B' D B2 L F' B D' B D2 F' U2 F2
*5. *L2 D' F U2 B' U R' F' D2 F2 D2 R2 U2 L2 F' L' B' D R

*3x3x3 Match the scramble*
*1. *U' R' L2 U2 F R' L2 B2 D2 B D B2 U2 L2 D' B2 D' R2
*2. *L' B R' L2 B' R2 F L2 B2 D2 U2 L2 U2 D' L' F2 U L B U
*3. *F2 R' D2 R2 F2 D' L B R2 U L2 U F2 D' R2 B2 D' B'
*4. *F' R' L' B D L' F' U R2 U2 L' R2 U2 B' U2 F2 D2 F' L2
*5. *B2 U' F' R U2 R B L' U2 R2 B' R2 U R2 U2 F2 U2 D'

*3x3x3 Fewest Moves*
*1. *R' U' F U' L2 D' R2 U2 R2 B2 F R F2 R D R D' R' B L2 D B' R' U' F
*2. *R' U' F L R2 D2 F2 L2 B2 L' F2 U2 B2 D' F L B L' U2 F D2 U' R' U' F
*3. *R' U' F L2 D' B2 D B2 U' L2 U F2 R B' L2 D' F2 L F2 D2 U B' U R' U' F

*2+3+4 Relay*
*2. *U2 R' U' F R U' R' U' F R U
*3. *B U2 R2 B' U2 L2 U2 B F2 R' U B2 R2 D L' D L' U R
*4. *U L B2 U2 F2 U L2 U B2 D' U' B' L B' L' D' F R U Rw2 Fw2 R B2 Uw2 Fw2 B L Uw2 L2 B' R' Fw2 D Fw2 Uw Rw2 U Fw Uw' D2 Rw' R' Fw2 F2

*2+3+4+5 Relay*
*2. *R' U2 F U' R2 U' R2 U F R U'
*3. *F2 L2 U2 F2 U2 F D2 L' B2 F R D2 U F' D' U2 L' R'
*4. *D' B' U L2 U2 R2 L2 B L2 B2 D2 B2 D' U' B' U' L U' B Fw2 Rw2 F2 D2 B2 R' Uw2 B' R Fw2 D2 F' Uw L F' L2 Uw R2 Fw L' B' Rw' U2 Fw2 L2
*5. *F2 L F' Bw' R2 Uw2 Lw B' D F U2 Rw' R' F2 Fw' Uw Dw F' L2 F2 L' Lw' Dw2 Lw2 Rw Uw Fw' Uw D' L' F' Lw2 Uw Bw D Fw' F2 Lw D' Rw B L' R Lw2 Uw2 Lw Fw2 L' U' L' B' R B2 Lw' Rw2 B U R' Rw2 Lw2

*2+3+4+5+6 Relay*
*2. *U R' U' F R' U R U' R' F R
*3. *F D' B' R2 U' R2 B2 L2 D2 U' F' D' F' U' R D' L' B' U
*4. *U L2 F2 R B2 R' D2 U2 R2 B2 L' D' L U2 B L2 R2 U2 F' Uw2 R D2 L2 U' Fw2 R' U Rw2 D2 Fw2 D2 Fw B' Rw2 L' Fw' U2 Fw' Rw' Fw2 Rw R2 D' Rw2
*5. *Dw U' B R2 U Lw' L2 F2 Dw F L' Uw Lw2 U2 Bw2 R D2 Uw' L Lw R2 Fw2 F2 Bw' R2 Fw Bw' Lw' B Fw Rw L Dw2 B' Bw' F2 Fw2 U2 Rw2 F' R F Dw' B' Rw Bw2 F L D' Rw' Fw Bw' U2 B2 L Lw Bw Fw F B'
*6. *B F' 3Rw Lw' Dw2 3Rw 3Fw' Rw Fw' 3Uw' R2 U2 B2 3Uw' F2 3Uw' 3Fw D2 Lw' B2 Dw2 3Rw2 Rw Uw2 Dw' 3Fw2 Uw' B 3Uw' Dw' D' L Rw' R 3Fw' Lw' Fw' F' D B2 L2 3Rw' 3Uw' Uw Rw B2 F Dw2 Rw U' F 3Fw2 D' Bw2 Fw D' L' D' U' Uw2 L Bw 3Fw 3Uw' 3Rw2 D2 Bw' R' Uw 3Uw 3Fw2 3Rw' 3Uw Lw F Fw' 3Rw Lw L U

*2+3+4+5+6+7 Relay*
*2. *F R2 U' R' F U' R U' R U2 R2
*3. *R2 D' L2 U' L2 D' F2 L' U' F' L U' B' R' U L F2 D F2
*4. *F' D' L D' B' D2 U' R B U2 B2 R2 B L2 D2 B2 F' D2 L2 Fw2 L Fw2 U Fw2 L2 Uw2 F2 R2 F2 U' L Fw Uw2 F' U Rw' F2 Rw2 Uw B U Rw2 R'
*5. *Rw' B2 F' R' Lw' U' Rw2 F' L' Dw Bw2 U' Lw Bw2 R Bw' Uw' F Bw B2 R' Bw Rw' B Lw' Fw D' F2 L' Bw U' Dw' Lw2 Rw2 U2 Fw F' Dw2 L' Rw Bw' R' Rw2 B D R L' U Fw' Bw2 Lw2 R2 U2 Rw2 Fw Bw' Rw2 Fw' Lw' Bw'
*6. *U 3Rw Lw Rw R2 Bw' Fw D2 B U Uw' Dw' F' Lw2 L2 Bw' D' U2 3Uw2 F2 Dw 3Rw' Bw2 R2 F Lw2 3Uw' Bw2 Dw Fw2 Lw2 3Uw2 D Lw' D L Dw Rw U' Uw Lw' L 3Uw' U 3Rw 3Fw2 Rw' B F' L' F Lw L' Dw' 3Rw L' U 3Fw 3Rw' 3Fw L2 B2 Rw2 R Lw' 3Rw2 3Fw2 Rw' 3Rw2 3Fw' Fw F' R Lw' B' 3Rw2 L 3Uw' Dw2 L2
*7. *3Lw L2 3Dw 3Lw 3Rw 3Bw' Uw' Lw2 3Bw2 R 3Lw2 L2 B' Rw' D' 3Bw' 3Lw2 3Uw2 Lw 3Rw2 Bw 3Rw 3Fw2 Uw' D' 3Fw2 L2 3Uw' Dw 3Fw 3Bw U' R' Dw2 Lw' Fw2 R Rw' 3Fw' L2 3Lw2 B' 3Lw2 Rw' Uw2 B' 3Bw2 Uw 3Dw 3Fw' 3Lw R D' 3Fw 3Bw' L2 3Uw' Fw' D' U F' Bw 3Uw' 3Fw2 R2 Fw D 3Rw 3Dw 3Lw D' Dw' U Fw' U 3Rw' B Fw' Bw Lw R2 3Uw D R' 3Lw' B Fw 3Dw Uw' Rw R2 Lw 3Lw2 D2 3Bw' L' 3Lw2 Dw2 U Uw'

*Clock*
*1. *UR6+ DR3- DL1+ UL6+ U3+ R0+ D2- L2- ALL3+ y2 U6+ R5- D3+ L4- ALL1+ DR UL
*2. *UR4- DR3+ DL0+ UL1- U0+ R6+ D4+ L2+ ALL0+ y2 U6+ R2- D1- L0+ ALL2+ DR DL
*3. *UR1- DR5- DL5+ UL4- U0+ R0+ D4+ L6+ ALL0+ y2 U1+ R4+ D5+ L3+ ALL1+ DR UL
*4. *UR1+ DR0+ DL4- UL3- U1+ R1+ D1+ L3- ALL5- y2 U5+ R0+ D0+ L5+ ALL3- UR
*5. *UR4- DR4- DL3+ UL2+ U1+ R3- D4+ L3- ALL2- y2 U4- R6+ D3+ L5- ALL4- DR UL

*MegaMinx*
*1. *R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ U
R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ U
R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- U'
R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- U'
R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- U'
R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- U'
R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ U
*2. *R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- U'
R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- U'
R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ U
R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- U'
R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- U'
R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- U'
R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- U'
*3. *R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ U
R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- U'
R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- U'
R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ U
R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- U'
R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ U
R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ U
*4. *R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ U
R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ U
R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ U
R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ U
R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ U
R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- U'
R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- U'
*5. *R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- U'
R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- U'
R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- U'
R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- U'
R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- U'
R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- U'
R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- U'

*PyraMinx*
*1. *R U R' L U R B' L R' B' R u' b
*2. *L' R L B' U' L U B R' L R' u l' r
*3. *U' R L U R' L R B U' B R' u b
*4. *B U B R' B' L' R' B L' B' R' u r' b
*5. *R' U' L' R' B U R B R U B u' l r' b

*Square-1*
*1. *(0,2) / (-5,4) / (3,0) / (-3,0) / (-4,-4) / (-5,0) / (3,0) / (0,-5) / (2,0) / (6,-2) / (-1,0) / (4,0)
*2. *(0,2) / (-3,0) / (6,0) / (3,0) / (0,-3) / (4,-2) / (-3,0) / (0,-1) / (-3,0) / (0,-2) / (5,0) / (5,-4) / (0,-2) / (6,0)
*3. *(0,2) / (3,0) / (3,0) / (4,-5) / (0,-3) / (-3,0) / (2,-3) / (0,-3) / (0,-1) / (1,0) / (2,-4) / (6,-5) / (-2,0) /
*4. *(0,-1) / (1,4) / (-3,0) / (5,-1) / (3,0) / (-5,0) / (-3,-3) / (-1,0) / (0,-4) / (1,0) / (0,-2) / (-3,0) / (2,0) / (6,0)
*5. *(-5,0) / (3,0) / (5,2) / (6,-3) / (4,-2) / (-3,0) / (0,-1) / (-3,0) / (0,-2) / (0,-3) / (-1,0) / (2,0) / (4,-4) /

*Skewb*
*1. *U L R B' R L B R L B' U'
*2. *U L B' L' R B R' B U' R L
*3. *B L U R' L U R' L' B R' L'
*4. *U L B R' L R' U' L R U R'
*5. *B U B' L' R U L' U' R' B L'

*KiloMinx*
*1. *F2 flip F2' BR2' BL L' U2' F2 BL2' flip U F2' U2 R2' L2' BR2 BL2' R2' F R2 F R2' F2 U R' U' F2 R F'
*2. *R2' flip U BL2' BR2 R F2' BL' BR2 R2' flip L2' F2' L F' U BL2' L2 BR U2 F2 U' F R U' R2' F2' U2 F' U'
*3. *flip R U' BL2' U2' F BR' R2 flip F U BL2' L2' BR BL2' U L' U F U F2' R' F R2' U2 F2 R2' U R2'
*4. *F' flip R' BL2' BR2' U L2' U2' BR' flip U BL2' U R' BL2 L2' BR2' U F2 R2 U2 F2' R2 U' F2' R U2 R2
*5. *F2 flip U2 F' BR2' BL2 L2' F BL2' U2' flip U BR2' U L2' BR2' U' BL BR' U2' R2 U2 F' U F2 U2 R2' U R2' F2

*Mini Guildford*
*2. *U2 R2 U' R F U' R U2 R' F R2
*3. *U' R2 U2 R2 U' F' L2 B' D' B U L' D' F2 L U R
*4. *R L2 F U2 R2 B L2 F' B' U2 R2 D F U2 R L' U2 D R B2 Uw2 L B' R' Uw2 L' Fw2 F2 L' F' Rw2 F' Uw R' U F' U' Rw Fw' L2 Uw2 R D' Rw'
*5. *Dw' Uw' R2 Fw2 L Fw2 D Uw' Fw Uw2 Rw Fw Uw' Rw' Uw' Lw L' Bw2 L2 Fw2 U L Bw' Dw' Uw U' Lw' R' B' Bw2 Dw2 Lw' D' U Uw R' F2 R' Rw2 Bw' Rw' Bw2 L2 Lw Uw B' R' Rw2 U' L' Uw2 B' U Dw' F2 Lw L Fw2 D' Lw2
*OH. *R' B2 R2 D R2 D2 B2 L2 D2 L B' D' R B2 D2 U F U' B
*Clock. *UR4- DR5+ DL1+ UL5+ U1+ R4- D1- L3- ALL1- y2 U5+ R5+ D6+ L1+ ALL0+ UR DR
*Mega. *R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ U
R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- U'
R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ U
R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ U
R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- U'
R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ U
R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ U
*Pyra. *B L' B' U' L' B' U L' B U' R u' r' b'
*Square-1. *(0,5) / (-3,-3) / (-2,1) / (-3,-1) / (-3,0) / (6,-2) / (6,-1) / (-4,0) / (0,-2) / (-2,0) / (0,-4) / (-2,-4)
*Skewb. *L U L U R' L U L B L U

*Redi Cube*
*1. *r' b' f r b' l f r F' L F' L' B L R' B
*2. *l r R' F' b' f' r' L' B F' L F L' R' F' L B
*3. *B R B L' F b l' f' B R F' R B' L B'
*4. *F L R' l' L' r f' l B' L' F R B' F L R B
*5. *f' l' r' R f' l r f' R' F' L' B' F L F R F L

*Master Pyraminx*
*1. *U R Bw' U L' R Lw' B Rw' B Uw' Rw' Bw' Rw Bw Lw Uw u l' b
*2. *Uw' Rw' U' Rw' Lw B' Uw' Lw' U' L' R' B Uw' Lw' Bw Lw' Rw' Uw Bw' Lw' Rw u l' b'
*3. *Bw Uw U Bw' Rw' U R B' Uw' R' Rw Lw Uw' Lw Rw' Lw Bw' u l b'
*4. *Uw' U' L' R' Bw L B' Rw U Lw L R Uw Lw' Rw Uw Bw Rw u' l r' b'
*5. *U' Lw' Bw L' B' Uw R Uw' Bw' R Rw' Lw' Rw' Lw Rw Bw' Lw Rw u r'

*15 Puzzle*
*1. *D3 R U2 R D2 R U3 L3 D R2 D R D L U L U2 R D R D L U L2 D R D R U2 R U L D R D L2 U R D L U L D R D L U R D R2 U L U L U R D R U L D2 L2 D
*2. *D3 R U2 R D2 R U3 L3 D R D R2 U2 L3 D R D L D R3 U L3 D R2 U2 R U L D L D L U R U R D R D L2 U L U R D R2 D
*3. *D3 R U2 R D2 R U3 L3 D3 R2 U L2 U R3 U L D R D L U2 R D2 L D R U L3 D R U2 R D2 L U3 R D2 L2 U2 R2 D R
*4. *D3 R U2 R D2 R U3 L3 D3 R2 U L D R2 U L3 D R2 U L U2 L D R3 U L2 D R2 U L2 D R D L U L D2 R U2 L D2 R3 U3
*5. *D3 R U2 R D2 R U3 L3 D2 R D R U R U L U L D L D2 R U R2 U L2 D2 R U R U2 L2 D2 L U2 R2 D

*Speed Fewest Moves*
*1. *R' U' F D' F2 L' F2 U2 L' B2 D2 L' R2 D B U R2 F' R2 F2 L2 F2 R' U' F
*2. *R' U' F R F' B U F' D' F' R' B2 D B R U2 L U2 F2 D2 L2 B2 R' U' F
*3. *R' U' F U B2 D F2 L2 U' B R2 F2 R' D U2 F' U F2 R' B D R' U' F
*4. *R' U' F R' F R' F2 R U B R' U2 B' U' B' R2 F D2 L2 U2 B' R2 B R' U' F
*5. *R' U' F L2 F L' F B2 U F2 R' F B2 D R2 B' R2 U2 F' U2 F2 B R' U' F

*Mirror Blocks*
*1. *F' B L' D F' L F' B D2 R' U2 D2 F L2 F2 B2 D2 U
*2. *B2 L D' R' B2 U R2 F B D U2 B2 R2 U2 D2 B R2 U2 B'
*3. *R2 B2 R2 B2 U' L2 D L' F U' L' F U' F2 D2 F D' B R'
*4. *R2 D' B2 R D' L2 F' D' B2 R F2 R L' D2 F2 R' D2 R
*5. *R2 D2 F U2 B' L2 B2 U2 B' F2 R' F2 R F2 U L2 B2 R'

*Curvy Copter*
*1. * UF UB UL UB UR UL UB UL UF UR UL UF UR UB UL RF UF UR UL LB UB UL UB UL UF RB UB UL UF RF LF UL UF UR RB UB UR UB RB DB LB DL DF LF UL UL- RF- UF UL+ RF+ UR+ LF+ UF UR- LF- UR- LB- UB UR+ LB+ UL+ RB+ UB UL- RB- UL+ RB+ UB UL- RB- LB RB RF+ DL+ DF RF- DL- DL RB+ DF+ DR RB- DF- DF DL UF+ UL UF+2 UR+2 RF DF RF+ UR+ UL DL-
*2. * UF UL UF UB UL UB UR UB UR UF UB UR UL LB UL RF UR UB UL UF LB UL UB LB UB RF UR RF UR RB UR UB UL RB UR LF UL UF UB UR UL UB DL DF LF UF DL DR DF RF UF- RB- UR UF+ RB+ UB+ RF+ UR UB- RF- UL+ RB+ UB UL- RB- RB RF+ DL+ DF RF- DL- DL UF+ LB+ UL UF- LB- LB UL+ DF+ LF UL- DF- UF UR+ LF+ UF UR- LF- UR UB UB+2 LF+2 DF-2
*3. * UR UL UF UB UL UB UR UF UR UF UB UR UB LB UB LB UB UL UF RF UR UB UL RF UF UR UB LB RB UR UF UL LB LF UF UL LF DB LB DB DR RB DR RB DF UB- LF- UL UB+ LF+ UF+ LB+ UL UF- LB- UL+ RB+ UB UL- RB- UL RF+ DL+ DF RF- DL- UL+ DF+ LF UL- DF- DL UB- LF- UL UB+ LF+ UF LB RB+ DF+ DR RB- DF- DF LB+ DR+ DB LB- DR- RB UR+ LF+ UF UR- LF- UR- DF- RF UR+ DF+ UR LF+2 RB+2 UR RB-2 DF LF-2 UF+ LB+2 DR+ RF+2 DR- DL LB+ UL+2 UF+2 LB+
*4. * UF UR UB UR UF UL UF UR UF UR UF UB UR UF UL UB LB UL UB RF UF UR RF UF UR UF UB UL UB UR RB UR UF UL UB UR RF LF UL UF UB UR UB UL RB UB DL LB DR RF RB UB UL DB DL UL- DB- LB UL+ DB+ UB+ DL+ LB UB- DL- UL+ RB+ UB UL- RB- UL UF RF+ DL+ DF RF- DL- DL UF+ LB+ UL UF- LB- LB RB+ DF+ DR RB- DF- DB UR+ LF+ UF UR- LF- UL UB LB+ DR+ DB LB- DR- DL UL+ RB+ UB+2
*5. * UF UR UF UL UF UR UF UL UF UR UL UB LB UL RF UR UF UR UF UL RF UR UB RF UR RB UR UF RB LF UL LF UL UF UB UR UL UF UL UB LB RB LF DL DB DF DL LB UL UF LF DF UL- RF- UF UL+ RF+ UR+ LF+ UF UR- LF- UL+ RB+ UB UL- RB- UL UF RF+ DL+ DF RF- DL- RB+ DF+ DR RB- DF- RB RF UL+ DF+ LF UL- DF- UF UF+ DR+ RF UF- DR- UL- RF- UF UL+ RF+ UF+ LB+ UL UF- LB- UB UL+2 UF UL+ RF-2 DF+2 RF+2 RB+ UB DF-2 DR RB+

*Face-Turning Octahedron*
*1. *F' R L F L' R U L' U' L R U F L F' L' U' F' R F U F L' R L' F' U R' F' R' F BR D' R' BR' F' BR' D'
*2. *F R' F U L F L' F' U' R F' R F D R BR R' BR' D' L U' F L F' U R L' R F U B U' L' BL' F' L' BR'
*3. *F R F' R D BR R BR' R' D' R F U F L F' L' U' R' F U F L' F R U R L' F' U' F' BL B' R' F' BL BR' L
*4. *U' L' F R U R' U' F' L' U' R' F' R U L R' F' R' L F' U' R L' U F L' F R' L D' B U' F' B
*5. *B BL L BL' L' B' U L R' F' L' F L R L U' L U F' R' U' L R U L R F' U L' F U BR' U L B R' BR'


----------



## Mike Hughey (Oct 5, 2021)

Results for week 39: Congratulations to ichcubegerne, MLGCubez, and BradenTheMagician!

*2x2x2*(99)
1.  1.41 Legomanz
1.  1.41 MLGCubez
3.  1.43 Charles Jerome


Spoiler



4.  1.54 BrianJ
5.  1.81 darrensaito
6.  1.93 Imran Rahman
7.  2.44 Lachlan Stephens
8.  2.45 asiahyoo1997
9.  2.46 Mehta Cuber 2904
10.  2.49 Luke Garrett
11.  2.73 sean_cut4
12.  2.76 JChambers13
13.  2.79 Glyr
14.  2.83 Antto Pitkänen
15.  2.87 cuberkid10
16.  2.90 Brendyn Dunagan
17.  2.91 tJardigradHe
17.  2.91 MCuber
19.  3.00 Nuuk cuber
20.  3.14 BraydenAdamsSolves
21.  3.18 Logan2017DAYR01
22.  3.20 Aleksandar Dukleski
23.  3.22 Benyó
24.  3.29 owendonnelly
25.  3.32 ichcubegerne
26.  3.33 sigalig
26.  3.33 Scarce (Ellie Cubez)
28.  3.35 Arachane
28.  3.35 John_NOTgood
30.  3.38 Cale S
31.  3.40 BMcCl1
31.  3.40 Zamirul Faris
33.  3.45 agradess2
34.  3.50 DGCubes
35.  3.62 João Vinicius
36.  3.68 BradenTheMagician
37.  3.69 Liam Wadek
38.  3.73 Shadowjockey
39.  3.78 trangium
40.  3.79 abhijat
41.  3.81 mihnea3000
42.  3.86 CodingCuber
43.  3.96 wearephamily1719
44.  3.97 Triangles_are_cubers
45.  4.01 DesertWolf
46.  4.05 Ontricus
47.  4.19 midnightcuberx
48.  4.20 Dream Cubing
49.  4.30 YoshimuraRoyLee_Official
50.  4.31 Fred Lang
51.  4.40 Tropical Cuber
52.  4.41 CubableYT
53.  4.56 Skewb_Cube
54.  4.70 Kacper Jędrzejuk
55.  4.75 Θperm
56.  4.77 CB21
57.  4.84 breadears
58.  4.86 Oxzowachi
59.  5.00 d2polld
60.  5.08 Bilbo7
61.  5.11 TheEpicCuber
62.  5.15 Alvin Cheng Hiu Yeung
63.  5.18 Li Xiang
63.  5.18 Vincentiu Tarsoaga
65.  5.21 abunickabhi
66.  5.51 Cubey_Tube
67.  5.87 RainbowsAndStuff
68.  5.88 bobak
69.  5.91 Doubleoh8
70.  6.07 Pugalan Aravintan
71.  6.15 soggy_bred
72.  6.24 dylpickle123780
73.  6.30 White KB
74.  6.43 DUDECUBER
75.  6.45 anna4f
76.  6.50 Mike Hughey
77.  6.53 LittleLumos
78.  6.57 nevinscph
79.  6.80 user123
80.  6.91 PCCuber
81.  7.00 LuckzYT
82.  7.06 Jrg
83.  7.62 theos
84.  7.63 Rubika-37-021204
85.  7.95 padddi
86.  8.10 sporteisvogel
87.  8.35 KellanB
88.  8.44 GooseCuber
89.  8.45 cubingmom2
90.  8.95 Ben Hunter
91.  9.12 aamiel
92.  9.14 freshcuber.de
93.  10.21 Joel binu
94.  13.11 Jacck
95.  14.38 TheBurninator15
96.  15.67 flyingk
97.  18.37 Ultimatecuber0814
98.  18.50 Nash171
99.  25.24 MatsBergsten


*3x3x3*(146)
1.  6.08 Luke Garrett
2.  7.07 asiahyoo1997
3.  7.29 BrianJ


Spoiler



4.  7.70 Legomanz
5.  7.81 Charles Jerome
6.  7.86 tJardigradHe
7.  7.97 darrensaito
8.  8.18 JChambers13
9.  8.20 Scarce (Ellie Cubez)
10.  8.26 MLGCubez
11.  8.52 Dream Cubing
12.  8.60 Lachlan Stephens
13.  8.66 vishwasankarcubing
14.  8.73 BraydenAdamsSolves
15.  8.76 cuberkid10
16.  8.80 Brendyn Dunagan
17.  8.88 Aleksandar Dukleski
18.  8.89 qaz
19.  8.93 Skewb_Cube
20.  9.07 G2013
21.  9.11 Cale S
22.  9.13 DGCubes
23.  9.25 sean_cut4
24.  9.26 ichcubegerne
25.  9.54 Glyr
26.  9.56 Boby Okta Arianda
27.  9.60 FishyIshy
28.  9.61 Shadowjockey
29.  9.67 Liam Wadek
30.  9.68 Ontricus
31.  9.69 Benyó
32.  9.71 mihnea3000
33.  9.83 BradenTheMagician
34.  9.86 Zamirul Faris
35.  9.87 NathanaelCubes
36.  9.92 John_NOTgood
37.  10.01 Petro Leum
38.  10.02 GenTheThief
39.  10.05 abhijat
40.  10.08 BMcCl1
41.  10.14 turtwig
42.  10.19 apollocube
43.  10.31 Imran Rahman
44.  10.33 Davoda_IV
45.  10.40 agradess2
46.  10.55 Logan2017DAYR01
47.  10.59 FaLoL
48.  10.74 mrsniffles01
49.  10.81 MaksymilianMisiak
50.  10.91 20luky3
51.  10.93 Oxzowachi
52.  10.97 Antto Pitkänen
53.  11.10 d2polld
54.  11.11 wearephamily1719
55.  11.19 Arachane
56.  11.27 Keenan Johnson
57.  11.42 Nuuk cuber
58.  11.48 abunickabhi
59.  11.55 sigalig
60.  11.57 Tropical Cuber
61.  11.68 VJW
62.  11.81 João Vinicius
63.  11.82 YoshimuraRoyLee_Official
64.  11.85 MCuber
64.  11.85 Fred Lang
66.  11.87 the dnf master
67.  11.88 PCCuber
68.  11.91 Kacper Jędrzejuk
69.  12.00 CodingCuber
70.  12.23 revaldoah
71.  12.28 midnightcuberx
72.  12.37 owendonnelly
73.  12.41 Mattia Pasquini
74.  12.46 chancet4488
75.  12.88 bh13
76.  12.98 Mehta Cuber 2904
77.  13.29 trangium
78.  13.44 TheEpicCuber
79.  13.53 lumes2121
80.  13.60 Cubey_Tube
81.  13.84 breadears
82.  13.90 DesertWolf
83.  13.94 DUDECUBER
83.  13.94 ngmh
85.  13.98 Winfaza
86.  14.28 RainbowsAndStuff
87.  14.31 Vincentiu Tarsoaga
88.  14.38 nevinscph
89.  14.44 CB21
90.  14.46 John123
91.  14.54 xyzzy
92.  14.64 Alvin Cheng Hiu Yeung
93.  14.73 Thecubingcuber347
94.  14.79 Θperm
95.  15.08 White KB
96.  15.53 Li Xiang
97.  15.72 Lvl9001Wizard
98.  15.89 Bilbo7
99.  16.01 Petri Krzywacki
100.  16.09 LittleLumos
101.  16.24 dylpickle123780
102.  16.28 soggy_bred
103.  16.54 CubeRed
104.  16.77 seungju choi
104.  16.77 John Benwell
106.  16.91 thatkid
107.  17.22 willian_pessoa
108.  17.46 padddi
109.  17.66 RyanSoh
110.  18.01 MarkA64
111.  18.44 Triangles_are_cubers
112.  18.75 Doubleoh8
113.  19.33 ThomasJE
114.  20.37 pb_cuber
115.  21.28 MIcah
116.  21.58 anna4f
117.  21.59 sporteisvogel
118.  22.60 theos
119.  22.75 Jrg
120.  23.17 One Wheel
121.  23.29 Pugalan Aravintan
122.  23.84 Shrek
123.  23.92 Mike Hughey
124.  24.96 UPCHAN
125.  25.95 freshcuber.de
126.  26.30 LuckzYT
127.  27.16 GooseCuber
128.  27.37 Joel binu
129.  27.84 aamiel
130.  28.21 Rubika-37-021204
131.  28.83 flyingk
132.  29.19 cubingmom2
133.  29.27 Jacck
134.  30.11 LordLaurie
135.  30.61 KellanB
136.  30.65 beaux_cuber
137.  35.45 memo_cubed
138.  37.70 user123
139.  39.55 Ben Hunter
140.  40.03 DynaXT
141.  46.94 Kry1992
142.  48.65 TheBurninator15
143.  50.38 Ultimatecuber0814
144.  51.99 Nash171
145.  52.53 MatsBergsten
146.  54.00 awh


*4x4x4*(82)
1.  28.72 cuberkid10
2.  29.06 asiahyoo1997
3.  30.20 MLGCubez


Spoiler



4.  30.61 Luke Garrett
5.  30.82 tJardigradHe
6.  33.06 vishwasankarcubing
7.  33.45 darrensaito
8.  33.61 G2013
9.  34.61 Charles Jerome
10.  35.40 Dream Cubing
11.  36.34 Shadowjockey
12.  36.83 mrsniffles01
13.  38.00 FaLoL
14.  38.11 BradenTheMagician
15.  38.43 ichcubegerne
16.  39.94 abhijat
17.  40.89 sigalig
18.  41.08 DGCubes
19.  41.35 Benyó
20.  41.81 Lachlan Stephens
21.  41.96 Zamirul Faris
22.  42.64 MaksymilianMisiak
23.  42.83 Liam Wadek
24.  42.88 YoshimuraRoyLee_Official
25.  43.84 abunickabhi
26.  44.00 sean_cut4
27.  44.53 agradess2
28.  44.75 BraydenAdamsSolves
29.  44.76 wearephamily1719
30.  44.91 Oxzowachi
31.  47.15 John_NOTgood
32.  47.19 Imran Rahman
33.  47.23 Ontricus
34.  48.16 nevinscph
35.  48.32 Keroma12
36.  48.64 TheEpicCuber
37.  49.36 CB21
38.  49.72 BMcCl1
39.  51.03 Nuuk cuber
40.  51.71 owendonnelly
41.  52.20 DesertWolf
42.  52.29 Skewb_Cube
43.  52.89 midnightcuberx
44.  53.53 d2polld
45.  53.81 PCCuber
46.  53.97 VJW
47.  53.98 LittleLumos
48.  54.83 John Benwell
49.  57.20 Arachane
50.  57.96 Triangles_are_cubers
51.  58.04 breadears
51.  58.04 revaldoah
53.  58.23 Bilbo7
54.  59.23 Winfaza
55.  1:00.20 Kacper Jędrzejuk
56.  1:01.49 CodingCuber
57.  1:06.05 DUDECUBER
58.  1:06.17 FishyIshy
59.  1:06.57 dylpickle123780
60.  1:06.64 Li Xiang
61.  1:07.24 soggy_bred
62.  1:08.35 Θperm
63.  1:08.41 seungju choi
64.  1:08.60 White KB
65.  1:10.20 Cubey_Tube
66.  1:12.13 Mehta Cuber 2904
67.  1:12.79 One Wheel
68.  1:15.90 Thecubingcuber347
69.  1:19.06 Petri Krzywacki
70.  1:20.02 theos
71.  1:23.47 Jrg
72.  1:30.56 padddi
73.  1:40.17 sporteisvogel
74.  1:44.96 Rubika-37-021204
75.  1:46.68 thomas.sch
76.  1:53.72 Jacck
77.  1:56.99 Pugalan Aravintan
78.  2:07.13 MatsBergsten
79.  2:25.81 LuckzYT
80.  3:51.34 flyingk
81.  8:23.94 Ultimatecuber0814
82.  DNF MCuber


*5x5x5*(54)
1.  50.15 asiahyoo1997
2.  55.31 tJardigradHe
3.  59.29 Shadowjockey


Spoiler



4.  1:00.05 Dream Cubing
5.  1:00.92 MLGCubez
6.  1:02.56 FaLoL
7.  1:04.88 Luke Garrett
8.  1:05.17 Benyó
9.  1:05.63 mrsniffles01
10.  1:07.07 abhijat
11.  1:08.80 ichcubegerne
12.  1:09.84 mihnea3000
13.  1:14.60 sigalig
14.  1:17.07 agradess2
15.  1:18.09 YoshimuraRoyLee_Official
16.  1:19.24 Keroma12
17.  1:19.84 Alvin Cheng Hiu Yeung
18.  1:23.45 BradenTheMagician
19.  1:23.47 nevinscph
20.  1:23.94 MaksymilianMisiak
21.  1:24.17 abunickabhi
22.  1:25.34 Zamirul Faris
23.  1:25.59 VJW
24.  1:29.75 sean_cut4
25.  1:30.48 Nuuk cuber
26.  1:33.28 BMcCl1
27.  1:33.54 Liam Wadek
28.  1:33.97 CB21
29.  1:35.21 Vincentiu Tarsoaga
30.  1:36.29 John_NOTgood
31.  1:37.07 Bilbo7
32.  1:40.12 TheEpicCuber
33.  1:41.56 thatkid
34.  1:46.73 LittleLumos
35.  1:48.67 dylpickle123780
36.  1:54.53 DesertWolf
37.  1:57.58 breadears
38.  2:15.27 FishyIshy
39.  2:15.39 One Wheel
40.  2:17.90 theos
41.  2:21.33 Jrg
42.  2:28.79 Θperm
43.  2:32.43 soggy_bred
44.  2:32.85 Rubika-37-021204
45.  2:39.97 sporteisvogel
46.  2:50.37 PCCuber
47.  2:51.62 Jacck
48.  2:54.33 Petri Krzywacki
49.  3:00.24 thomas.sch
50.  3:04.34 midnightcuberx
51.  3:17.34 Cubey_Tube
52.  3:41.75 MatsBergsten
53.  10:17.58 Ultimatecuber0814
54.  DNF Pugalan Aravintan


*6x6x6*(23)
1.  1:44.51 Dream Cubing
2.  1:53.16 Benyó
3.  1:57.31 FaLoL


Spoiler



4.  1:59.55 ichcubegerne
5.  2:09.27 sigalig
6.  2:15.69 agradess2
7.  2:20.25 Liam Wadek
8.  2:28.80 nevinscph
9.  2:38.52 YoshimuraRoyLee_Official
10.  2:39.82 BradenTheMagician
11.  2:44.33 CB21
12.  3:11.93 Zamirul Faris
13.  3:14.93 Nuuk cuber
14.  3:18.79 Antto Pitkänen
15.  3:29.76 dylpickle123780
16.  3:52.49 One Wheel
17.  4:14.45 Jrg
18.  4:31.08 theos
19.  4:53.54 Rubika-37-021204
20.  4:56.64 Jacck
21.  5:16.93 sporteisvogel
22.  5:20.33 thomas.sch
23.  DNF MatsBergsten


*7x7x7*(15)
1.  2:30.21 Dream Cubing
2.  2:52.97 Benyó
3.  2:54.59 ichcubegerne


Spoiler



4.  2:59.99 FaLoL
5.  3:23.91 sigalig
6.  3:28.63 nevinscph
7.  3:31.56 Liam Wadek
8.  3:57.95 YoshimuraRoyLee_Official
9.  4:11.94 CB21
10.  4:36.85 Nuuk cuber
11.  5:30.34 Zamirul Faris
12.  6:30.17 Jrg
13.  7:50.58 sporteisvogel
14.  7:56.90 thomas.sch
15.  DNF abunickabhi


*2x2x2 blindfolded*(26)
1.  5.39 Charles Jerome
2.  5.80 MLGCubez
3.  8.79 Benyó


Spoiler



4.  9.19 ichcubegerne
5.  9.50 sigalig
6.  13.80 Luke Garrett
7.  14.81 abunickabhi
8.  14.96 sean_cut4
9.  15.55 BradenTheMagician
10.  16.28 Alvin Cheng Hiu Yeung
11.  19.71 Li Xiang
12.  22.34 nevinscph
13.  32.44 John Benwell
14.  33.66 agradess2
15.  34.09 Arachane
16.  35.78 LittleLumos
17.  39.08 CB21
18.  41.32 Nuuk cuber
19.  41.39 John_NOTgood
20.  54.73 MatsBergsten
21.  56.18 Jacck
22.  1:22.88 midnightcuberx
23.  1:28.35 sporteisvogel
24.  1:37.76 theos
25.  DNF Antto Pitkänen
25.  DNF Nash171


*3x3x3 blindfolded*(25)
1.  18.64 sigalig
2.  20.02 G2013
3.  26.70 seungju choi


Spoiler



4.  27.30 Alvin Cheng Hiu Yeung
5.  30.26 abunickabhi
6.  38.14 willian_pessoa
7.  50.91 MaksymilianMisiak
8.  58.61 Glyr
9.  1:03.60 nevinscph
10.  1:11.26 revaldoah
11.  1:25.70 MatsBergsten
12.  1:25.76 DesertWolf
13.  1:44.27 midnightcuberx
14.  2:00.60 BradenTheMagician
15.  2:06.13 Arachane
16.  2:15.78 filmip
17.  2:34.30 d2polld
18.  2:43.20 Jacck
19.  2:49.11 CB21
20.  2:58.49 RyanSoh
21.  3:46.66 Nuuk cuber
22.  6:30.52 sporteisvogel
23.  7:06.02 freshcuber.de
24.  9:18.76 thomas.sch
25.  DNF LittleLumos


*4x4x4 blindfolded*(10)
1.  1:50.25 Alvin Cheng Hiu Yeung
2.  2:00.59 sigalig
3.  3:40.36 Keroma12


Spoiler



4.  4:01.44 nevinscph
5.  5:24.60 seungju choi
6.  6:28.38 MatsBergsten
7.  8:18.36 Jacck
8.  DNF abunickabhi
8.  DNF LittleLumos
8.  DNF theos


*5x5x5 blindfolded*(7)
1.  9:21.39 nevinscph
2.  13:13.24 LittleLumos
3.  18:38.07 MatsBergsten


Spoiler



4.  DNF Alvin Cheng Hiu Yeung
4.  DNF Keroma12
4.  DNF Jacck
4.  DNF sigalig


*6x6x6 blindfolded*(5)
1.  21:15.42 nevinscph
2.  31:16.97 Jacck
3.  31:20.52 MatsBergsten


Spoiler



4.  DNF LittleLumos
4.  DNF sigalig


*7x7x7 blindfolded*(2)
1.  DNF LittleLumos
1.  DNF nevinscph

*3x3x3 multiple blindfolded*(6)
1.  17/20 31:25 Keroma12
2.  19/32 60:00 willian_pessoa
3.  3/3 6:32 nevinscph


Spoiler



4.  2/2 2:42 abunickabhi
5.  3/4 20:29 Jacck
6.  4/8 47:29 Arachane


*3x3x3 one-handed*(82)
1.  10.86 Scarce (Ellie Cubez)
2.  11.03 Petro Leum
3.  11.47 Luke Garrett


Spoiler



4.  12.42 MLGCubez
5.  12.45 BrianJ
6.  13.12 asiahyoo1997
7.  13.34 Charles Jerome
8.  13.46 NathanaelCubes
9.  13.57 ichcubegerne
10.  14.55 Dream Cubing
11.  14.68 apollocube
12.  14.72 turtwig
13.  15.10 mihnea3000
14.  15.34 Lachlan Stephens
15.  16.82 cuberkid10
16.  17.07 BraydenAdamsSolves
17.  17.28 Oxzowachi
18.  17.42 midnightcuberx
19.  18.13 G2013
20.  18.23 Boby Okta Arianda
21.  18.64 BradenTheMagician
22.  18.87 sean_cut4
23.  18.89 MCuber
24.  19.19 Benyó
25.  19.43 Antto Pitkänen
25.  19.43 Logan2017DAYR01
27.  19.50 DGCubes
28.  19.98 FaLoL
29.  19.99 YoshimuraRoyLee_Official
30.  20.14 abunickabhi
31.  21.91 wearephamily1719
32.  22.27 Shadowjockey
33.  22.28 Arachane
34.  22.38 Ontricus
35.  22.50 xyzzy
36.  22.52 PCCuber
37.  22.79 agradess2
38.  23.13 Winfaza
39.  23.22 Mehta Cuber 2904
40.  23.81 Tropical Cuber
41.  23.88 Liam Wadek
42.  24.01 revaldoah
43.  24.08 sigalig
44.  24.31 Zamirul Faris
45.  24.40 ngmh
46.  25.10 d2polld
47.  25.22 nevinscph
48.  26.15 BMcCl1
49.  26.16 Kacper Jędrzejuk
50.  27.03 John_NOTgood
51.  28.01 Nuuk cuber
52.  28.44 Vincentiu Tarsoaga
53.  28.63 seungju choi
54.  28.68 Alvin Cheng Hiu Yeung
55.  28.86 the dnf master
56.  29.04 Triangles_are_cubers
57.  29.73 chancet4488
58.  30.17 White KB
59.  30.47 RyanSoh
60.  31.11 breadears
61.  31.12 Thecubingcuber347
62.  31.50 TheEpicCuber
63.  31.71 VJW
64.  33.56 John123
65.  33.89 Cubey_Tube
66.  34.66 Bilbo7
67.  35.74 Mike Hughey
68.  37.31 owendonnelly
69.  39.20 CB21
70.  39.60 dylpickle123780
71.  46.74 sporteisvogel
72.  48.90 Pugalan Aravintan
73.  52.39 Rubika-37-021204
74.  54.94 DUDECUBER
75.  58.82 theos
76.  1:01.54 Jacck
77.  1:15.26 LuckzYT
78.  1:27.42 KellanB
79.  1:30.89 Anakin
80.  1:47.50 DynaXT
81.  1:49.04 MatsBergsten
82.  DNF Joel binu


*3x3x3 With feet*(3)
1.  1:48.03 Li Xiang
2.  2:13.84 midnightcuberx
3.  DNF abunickabhi

*3x3x3 Match the scramble*(15)
1.  36.31 seungju choi
2.  38.65 ichcubegerne
3.  43.80 Nuuk cuber


Spoiler



4.  46.93 BradenTheMagician
5.  50.56 CB21
6.  1:11.93 Tropical Cuber
7.  1:12.82 Arachane
8.  1:20.43 John_NOTgood
9.  1:25.34 theos
10.  1:46.37 Jacck
11.  2:24.51 Zamirul Faris
12.  DNF abunickabhi
12.  DNF Glyr
12.  DNF midnightcuberx
12.  DNF MatsBergsten


*3x3x3 Fewest moves*(5)
1.  28.67 (30, 30, 26) Benyó
2.  32.00 (31, 34, 31) filmip
3.  DNF (DNF, 27, DNS) jaysammey777
3.  DNF (42, DNS, DNS) OriEy
3.  DNF (44, DNF, DNS) YoshimuraRoyLee_Official

*2-3-4 Relay*(46)
1.  40.08 MLGCubez
2.  46.92 Luke Garrett
3.  48.19 abhijat


Spoiler



4.  48.26 BradenTheMagician
5.  50.87 ichcubegerne
6.  52.34 wearephamily1719
7.  52.38 Benyó
8.  54.36 sean_cut4
9.  54.63 DGCubes
10.  57.06 Zamirul Faris
11.  58.02 agradess2
12.  58.05 sigalig
13.  1:03.37 YoshimuraRoyLee_Official
14.  1:03.99 Glyr
15.  1:04.41 abunickabhi
16.  1:04.49 midnightcuberx
17.  1:05.67 owendonnelly
18.  1:06.53 BMcCl1
19.  1:08.89 Nuuk cuber
20.  1:09.48 d2polld
21.  1:12.28 Mehta Cuber 2904
22.  1:14.10 John_NOTgood
23.  1:17.01 CB21
24.  1:17.83 Antto Pitkänen
25.  1:19.38 PCCuber
26.  1:20.08 Arachane
27.  1:23.10 nevinscph
28.  1:24.09 Triangles_are_cubers
29.  1:24.30 breadears
30.  1:28.40 OriEy
31.  1:28.57 dylpickle123780
32.  1:29.05 Θperm
33.  1:30.27 Li Xiang
34.  1:32.29 TheEpicCuber
35.  1:37.99 padddi
36.  1:38.68 soggy_bred
37.  1:40.01 Cubey_Tube
38.  1:42.68 White KB
39.  1:45.37 DUDECUBER
40.  1:57.88 theos
41.  2:07.58 Jrg
42.  2:38.62 Jacck
43.  2:50.42 LuckzYT
44.  3:09.38 MatsBergsten
45.  3:18.44 TheBurninator15
46.  9:48.36 Ultimatecuber0814


*2-3-4-5 Relay*(28)
1.  1:59.94 ichcubegerne
2.  2:00.62 abhijat
3.  2:02.65 sigalig


Spoiler



4.  2:06.03 Benyó
5.  2:14.12 BradenTheMagician
6.  2:22.22 sean_cut4
7.  2:24.99 BMcCl1
8.  2:28.65 John_NOTgood
9.  2:38.40 YoshimuraRoyLee_Official
10.  2:38.99 Zamirul Faris
11.  2:40.23 abunickabhi
12.  2:42.89 Antto Pitkänen
13.  2:44.64 CB21
14.  2:47.19 nevinscph
15.  2:58.83 breadears
16.  3:04.79 Nuuk cuber
17.  3:11.40 OriEy
18.  3:40.92 dylpickle123780
19.  4:09.59 Jrg
20.  4:15.52 Θperm
21.  4:33.03 theos
22.  4:41.80 Cubey_Tube
23.  4:42.08 PCCuber
24.  4:53.58 midnightcuberx
25.  5:03.09 Jacck
26.  7:18.08 MatsBergsten
27.  26:07.79 Ultimatecuber0814
28.  DNF d2polld


*2-3-4-5-6 Relay*(13)
1.  3:48.48 ichcubegerne
2.  4:14.76 sigalig
3.  4:48.32 nevinscph


Spoiler



4.  5:20.25 YoshimuraRoyLee_Official
5.  5:37.82 CB21
6.  5:53.45 Zamirul Faris
7.  6:12.71 Nuuk cuber
8.  6:18.42 Antto Pitkänen
9.  6:43.91 OriEy
10.  6:47.37 dylpickle123780
11.  8:30.58 Jrg
12.  9:02.92 theos
13.  10:49.34 Arachane


*2-3-4-5-6-7 Relay*(10)
1.  7:01.11 ichcubegerne
2.  8:13.05 sigalig
3.  8:46.71 nevinscph


Spoiler



4.  8:48.50 YoshimuraRoyLee_Official
5.  9:43.83 Liam Wadek
6.  9:52.74 CB21
7.  11:18.21 OriEy
8.  11:31.21 Zamirul Faris
9.  16:43.00 Jrg
10.  16:46.76 theos


*Clock*(38)
1.  4.04 JChambers13
2.  4.70 Josh_
3.  5.04 Liam Wadek


Spoiler



4.  5.86 Brendyn Dunagan
5.  6.00 vishwasankarcubing
6.  6.41 DesertWolf
7.  6.55 MLGCubez
8.  6.57 Mattia Pasquini
9.  7.41 Alvin Cheng Hiu Yeung
10.  8.51 mrsniffles01
11.  8.67 BradenTheMagician
12.  8.68 Kacper Jędrzejuk
13.  8.74 Luke Garrett
14.  9.40 Li Xiang
15.  9.60 mihnea3000
16.  9.83 Shadowjockey
17.  10.21 revaldoah
18.  10.53 Nuuk cuber
19.  10.69 sean_cut4
20.  11.13 DGCubes
21.  11.20 ichcubegerne
22.  11.31 sigalig
23.  11.41 Triangles_are_cubers
24.  12.35 White KB
25.  12.42 cubingmom2
26.  15.30 CB21
27.  15.77 Vincentiu Tarsoaga
28.  16.50 John_NOTgood
29.  16.99 nevinscph
30.  17.21 freshcuber.de
31.  17.47 abunickabhi
32.  19.33 Jacck
33.  20.64 PCCuber
34.  21.30 BMcCl1
35.  23.18 Thecubingcuber347
36.  27.59 sporteisvogel
37.  DNF MartinN13
37.  DNF padddi


*Megaminx*(30)
1.  46.16 MLGCubez
2.  48.41 JChambers13
3.  51.26 YoshimuraRoyLee_Official


Spoiler



4.  56.43 Luke Garrett
5.  1:03.90 Kacper Jędrzejuk
6.  1:07.38 BradenTheMagician
7.  1:08.73 ichcubegerne
8.  1:09.91 Benyó
9.  1:13.03 owendonnelly
10.  1:14.31 agradess2
11.  1:25.15 sigalig
12.  1:27.85 Triangles_are_cubers
13.  1:31.41 BraydenAdamsSolves
14.  1:36.42 nevinscph
15.  1:37.76 Bilbo7
16.  1:38.51 midnightcuberx
17.  1:38.68 TheEpicCuber
18.  1:38.77 CB21
19.  1:40.91 John_NOTgood
20.  1:50.74 Nuuk cuber
21.  1:56.36 VJW
22.  2:01.60 Cubey_Tube
23.  2:21.19 Li Xiang
24.  2:27.69 breadears
25.  2:38.49 One Wheel
26.  2:41.90 theos
27.  2:47.64 Jacck
28.  2:50.95 Thecubingcuber347
29.  3:16.25 sporteisvogel
30.  DNF PCCuber


*Pyraminx*(57)
1.  2.72 DGCubes
2.  2.79 Charles Jerome
3.  2.94 MLGCubez


Spoiler



4.  3.02 JChambers13
5.  3.31 Logan2017DAYR01
5.  3.31 Ontricus
7.  3.46 darrensaito
8.  3.73 BradenTheMagician
9.  3.86 Luke Garrett
10.  4.22 Kacper Jędrzejuk
11.  4.31 Liam Wadek
12.  4.33 midnightcuberx
13.  4.46 Cale S
14.  4.71 João Vinicius
15.  4.75 CodingCuber
16.  4.99 sean_cut4
17.  5.02 Vincentiu Tarsoaga
18.  5.10 Brendyn Dunagan
19.  5.13 Triangles_are_cubers
20.  5.42 BraydenAdamsSolves
21.  5.59 DesertWolf
22.  5.82 Alvin Cheng Hiu Yeung
23.  5.85 Tropical Cuber
24.  5.87 mihnea3000
25.  5.90 CB21
26.  6.01 wearephamily1719
27.  6.38 ichcubegerne
28.  6.69 Li Xiang
29.  6.75 Benyó
30.  6.84 agradess2
31.  6.85 theos
32.  6.86 Nuuk cuber
33.  6.97 Antto Pitkänen
34.  7.45 Pugalan Aravintan
35.  7.57 Theopryminxking
36.  7.75 owendonnelly
37.  7.90 Mike Hughey
38.  7.96 sigalig
39.  8.40 Zamirul Faris
40.  9.55 abunickabhi
41.  10.06 Doubleoh8
42.  11.07 The Asdfghjkl
43.  11.33 Arachane
44.  11.87 nevinscph
45.  11.88 d2polld
46.  12.21 sporteisvogel
47.  12.34 cubingmom2
48.  12.39 LuckzYT
49.  12.51 DUDECUBER
50.  13.92 One Wheel
51.  14.12 Ben Hunter
52.  14.20 Cubey_Tube
53.  15.15 Jacck
54.  15.78 John_NOTgood
55.  16.85 dylpickle123780
56.  24.06 flyingk
57.  27.48 Ultimatecuber0814


*Square-1*(42)
1.  6.47 dat1asiandude
2.  6.94 Brendyn Dunagan
3.  7.32 Oxzowachi


Spoiler



4.  7.51 mrsniffles01
5.  9.20 Theopryminxking
6.  9.49 MLGCubez
7.  10.94 Alvin Cheng Hiu Yeung
8.  11.05 Ty Y.
9.  11.66 DesertWolf
10.  11.68 Cale S
11.  12.22 MaksymilianMisiak
12.  12.42 Tropical Cuber
13.  12.70 BradenTheMagician
14.  12.78 YoshimuraRoyLee_Official
15.  13.94 fun at the joy
16.  14.17 MCuber
17.  14.35 Luke Garrett
18.  14.54 ichcubegerne
19.  15.37 Legomanz
20.  15.92 Logan2017DAYR01
21.  17.29 Antto Pitkänen
22.  17.77 PCCuber
23.  18.25 Benyó
24.  18.60 wearephamily1719
25.  18.82 sigalig
26.  18.94 sean_cut4
27.  19.34 Kacper Jędrzejuk
28.  20.62 DGCubes
29.  21.68 John_NOTgood
30.  22.81 midnightcuberx
31.  23.32 Liam Wadek
32.  30.35 agradess2
33.  38.94 soggy_bred
34.  39.69 Nuuk cuber
35.  40.62 VJW
36.  45.81 Mike Hughey
37.  46.92 Cubey_Tube
38.  48.78 nevinscph
39.  49.11 CodingCuber
40.  56.21 sporteisvogel
41.  59.95 CB21
42.  1:08.25 Jacck


*Skewb*(50)
1.  2.18 Legomanz
2.  2.30 Charles Jerome
3.  2.37 MLGCubez


Spoiler



4.  2.46 Urho Kinnunen
5.  3.37 Cale S
6.  3.45 Brendyn Dunagan
7.  3.91 Luke Garrett
8.  4.27 João Vinicius
9.  4.35 darrensaito
10.  4.59 BradenTheMagician
11.  4.64 DGCubes
12.  4.77 sean_cut4
13.  4.93 Kacper Jędrzejuk
14.  4.96 Logan2017DAYR01
15.  4.98 mrsniffles01
16.  5.12 d2polld
17.  5.24 ichcubegerne
18.  5.43 Liam Wadek
19.  5.44 Antto Pitkänen
19.  5.44 DesertWolf
21.  5.77 Scarce (Ellie Cubez)
22.  6.11 mihnea3000
23.  6.44 Alvin Cheng Hiu Yeung
24.  6.58 Triangles_are_cubers
25.  6.70 Glyr
26.  6.94 Pugalan Aravintan
27.  7.71 Benyó
28.  7.89 midnightcuberx
29.  8.07 Θperm
30.  8.50 Vincentiu Tarsoaga
31.  8.76 theos
32.  8.88 Nuuk cuber
33.  8.96 Li Xiang
34.  9.32 abunickabhi
35.  9.41 CB21
36.  9.71 Ontricus
37.  10.25 DUDECUBER
38.  10.43 nevinscph
39.  10.78 John_NOTgood
40.  11.03 Arachane
41.  11.11 owendonnelly
42.  11.27 agradess2
43.  12.38 Kedin drysdale
44.  12.46 PCCuber
45.  13.74 LuckzYT
46.  14.25 Mike Hughey
47.  17.77 freshcuber.de
48.  18.45 Jacck
49.  19.49 cubingmom2
50.  27.79 sporteisvogel


*Kilominx*(10)
1.  22.62 DGCubes
2.  26.95 ichcubegerne
3.  27.92 BradenTheMagician


Spoiler



4.  31.27 owendonnelly
5.  38.93 Nuuk cuber
6.  41.80 sean_cut4
7.  43.73 CB21
8.  1:01.99 PCCuber
9.  1:27.47 thomas.sch
10.  1:59.77 Rubika-37-021204


*Mini Guildford*(7)
1.  3:43.30 Luke Garrett
2.  4:34.61 BradenTheMagician
3.  4:48.25 ichcubegerne


Spoiler



4.  4:52.68 sean_cut4
5.  6:27.04 Nuuk cuber
6.  8:20.25 PCCuber
7.  DNF John_NOTgood


*Redi Cube*(7)
1.  10.25 DGCubes
1.  10.25 BMcCl1
3.  14.24 ichcubegerne


Spoiler



4.  19.02 theos
5.  22.87 Nuuk cuber
6.  28.43 Mike Hughey
7.  38.00 Jacck


*Master Pyraminx*(6)
1.  25.10 DGCubes
2.  39.87 ichcubegerne
3.  50.32 Nuuk cuber


Spoiler



4.  1:12.94 One Wheel
5.  1:14.68 Jacck
6.  DNF Li Xiang


*15 Puzzle*(4)
1.  17.11 Li Xiang
2.  19.23 ichcubegerne
3.  46.73 MatsBergsten


Spoiler



4.  52.04 padddi


*Speed Fewest Moves*(2)
1.  56.29 YoshimuraRoyLee_Official
2.  59.15 Jacck

*Mirror Blocks*(6)
1.  14.38 BradenTheMagician
2.  23.03 ichcubegerne
3.  46.95 Nuuk cuber


Spoiler



4.  52.19 Θperm
5.  1:27.24 CB21
6.  2:34.11 Rubika-37-021204


*Curvy Copter*(2)
1.  2:03.82 DGCubes
2.  DNF Li Xiang

*Face-Turning Octahedron*(6)
1.  23.00 cuberkid10
2.  25.57 Charles Jerome
3.  29.10 Skullush


Spoiler



4.  46.27 Kit Clement
5.  1:15.77 kits_
6.  DNF Li Xiang



*Contest results*(166)
1.  798 ichcubegerne
2.  756 MLGCubez
3.  732 BradenTheMagician


Spoiler



4.  731 Luke Garrett
5.  659 sigalig
6.  652 Benyó
7.  614 sean_cut4
8.  562 Nuuk cuber
9.  551 Charles Jerome
10.  545 DGCubes
11.  534 nevinscph
12.  517 Liam Wadek
13.  512 YoshimuraRoyLee_Official
14.  491 agradess2
15.  485 abunickabhi
16.  474 Zamirul Faris
17.  467 asiahyoo1997
18.  458 John_NOTgood
19.  455 CB21
20.  454 Dream Cubing
21.  450 midnightcuberx
22.  417 darrensaito
23.  411 Antto Pitkänen
24.  410 BraydenAdamsSolves
25.  399 Alvin Cheng Hiu Yeung
25.  399 Shadowjockey
27.  394 mihnea3000
28.  391 Brendyn Dunagan
29.  390 cuberkid10
30.  375 BMcCl1
31.  373 Lachlan Stephens
32.  370 abhijat
33.  369 tJardigradHe
33.  369 wearephamily1719
33.  369 Kacper Jędrzejuk
36.  368 Arachane
37.  367 Logan2017DAYR01
38.  362 DesertWolf
39.  361 JChambers13
40.  354 Ontricus
41.  340 mrsniffles01
42.  336 FaLoL
43.  334 Scarce (Ellie Cubez)
44.  333 Cale S
45.  327 BrianJ
45.  327 Legomanz
47.  326 d2polld
48.  325 owendonnelly
49.  314 Oxzowachi
50.  310 Glyr
51.  309 G2013
52.  303 PCCuber
53.  297 Triangles_are_cubers
54.  278 Li Xiang
55.  274 Tropical Cuber
56.  270 MCuber
57.  269 MaksymilianMisiak
58.  264 Mehta Cuber 2904
59.  258 Imran Rahman
60.  254 vishwasankarcubing
61.  250 TheEpicCuber
62.  248 breadears
63.  247 Vincentiu Tarsoaga
64.  246 João Vinicius
65.  239 theos
66.  225 Skewb_Cube
66.  225 Jacck
66.  225 CodingCuber
69.  220 LittleLumos
70.  217 VJW
71.  213 Aleksandar Dukleski
72.  212 Cubey_Tube
73.  209 dylpickle123780
74.  208 revaldoah
75.  205 Θperm
76.  198 Bilbo7
76.  198 Petro Leum
78.  194 NathanaelCubes
79.  191 Boby Okta Arianda
80.  184 apollocube
80.  184 turtwig
82.  175 DUDECUBER
83.  174 FishyIshy
84.  171 seungju choi
85.  169 sporteisvogel
86.  164 White KB
87.  156 Keroma12
88.  149 soggy_bred
88.  149 MatsBergsten
90.  147 Winfaza
91.  145 Jrg
91.  145 Pugalan Aravintan
93.  137 Fred Lang
94.  136 trangium
95.  132 qaz
96.  119 Mike Hughey
97.  116 the dnf master
98.  115 Thecubingcuber347
99.  112 One Wheel
99.  112 GenTheThief
101.  111 xyzzy
102.  110 Mattia Pasquini
103.  108 ngmh
104.  106 Davoda_IV
104.  106 chancet4488
106.  103 John Benwell
107.  100 20luky3
108.  99 willian_pessoa
108.  99 Rubika-37-021204
108.  99 RainbowsAndStuff
111.  95 padddi
112.  94 Keenan Johnson
113.  90 Doubleoh8
114.  89 LuckzYT
115.  83 RyanSoh
115.  83 John123
117.  81 Petri Krzywacki
118.  75 bh13
119.  71 lumes2121
119.  71 thatkid
121.  67 Theopryminxking
122.  64 OriEy
122.  64 cubingmom2
124.  63 freshcuber.de
125.  61 anna4f
126.  54 thomas.sch
127.  53 Lvl9001Wizard
128.  50 CubableYT
129.  49 Urho Kinnunen
130.  47 CubeRed
131.  46 dat1asiandude
132.  40 MarkA64
133.  39 KellanB
133.  39 Josh_
133.  39 Ty Y.
136.  37 GooseCuber
136.  37 ThomasJE
138.  36 flyingk
138.  36 pb_cuber
138.  36 Ultimatecuber0814
138.  36 Joel binu
142.  35 user123
142.  35 MIcah
144.  34 bobak
145.  32 fun at the joy
145.  32 aamiel
145.  32 filmip
145.  32 Ben Hunter
149.  28 Shrek
150.  26 UPCHAN
151.  19 TheBurninator15
152.  18 The Asdfghjkl
153.  17 DynaXT
154.  16 LordLaurie
155.  15 Nash171
156.  14 beaux_cuber
157.  13 jaysammey777
157.  13 memo_cubed
159.  10 Kedin drysdale
160.  9 Kry1992
161.  8 Anakin
161.  8 Skullush
163.  7 Kit Clement
164.  6 kits_
165.  4 MartinN13
165.  4 awh


----------



## Mike Hughey (Oct 12, 2021)

166 competitors this week. The winner for this week is number 8!

That means our winner this week is *Nuuk cuber!* Congratulations!!


----------

